# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Başbakan'ın arkadaşına TRT kıyağı !

## bozok

*HAMİLİ KART!..
Başbakan’ın arkadaşına TRT kıyağı !
*

Adı: Arif üzgülüş... Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın İETT’de futbol oynarken takım arkadaşı... Arif Bey’in başına bu aralar devlet ya da arkadaş kuşu kondu.. Nasıl mı? TRT, Arif üzgülüş’e kollarını, pardon ekranlarını açtı. TRT Müzik kanalı her Perşembe akşamı 20.30’da Başbakanımızın futbolcu arkadaşının hazırladığı programı yayınlıyor... TRT ’den programın bütçesini araştırdık ama her şey gibi o da sır... şu işe bakar mısınız Tayyip Bey’in yanından geçen nelere kavuşuyor... 

Hayır haksızlık etmek istemem Arif Bey belki böyle bir programı kabiliyetleri ile hak ediyordur ama futbolcu arkadaşının Başbakan olduğu bir süreçte böyle bir canlı-yayın, bir gazeteci için sorgulanmaya muhtaçtır. üstelik TRT Arif Bey’e ödediği parayı saklayınca şüphe daha da büyüyor.. Arif üzgülüş işin hakikatini bize aktarır ve ücretini de bildirirse sütunum ona açık olacaktır... Bekliyorum Arif Bey, TRT Müdürü İbrahim milletin cebinden sana ne kadar ödeme yapıyor?


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 17 Kasım 2010


http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=15736

----------

